# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σκούπες & Σκουπάκια >  Ηλεκτρική Σκούπα - Επισκευή

## kougianos

Τι μπορεί να προκαλεί σπίθες στο μοτέρ?
Λειτουργεί σε χαμηλή ταχύτητα (πάλι βγάζει σπιθες)

Βρήκα απάντηση..

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=53687

----------


## safetec

τριψε με ενα πολυ ψυλο ντουκοχαρτο και της ψηκρες του μοτερ πολυ ελαφρια  να καθαρισει για να πατησουν μετα καλλα τα καρβουνακια ...για να μην εχεις θεμα .. και για μενα βαλε καινουργια  στην σπυρου πατση στο βοτανικο  εχει καταστηματα με μοτερ και διαφωρα αλλα βιομηχανικα παρε ενα καρβουνακι δειγμα για να βρεις το ιδιο νουμερο και εισε μια χαρα

----------

